# Where to buy Swamp Fire?



## jms11208 (Jun 10, 2012)

We have always used Swamp Fire seasoning for our crawfish boils and it was always at Winn Dixie in Crestview; now they no longer carry it. Does anyone know anywhere in Cview/Niceville/Ft Walton that still has it? Can order from Amazon but I need it tomorrow and can't get it shipped that fast.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Closest place I know of is Cubs off Barrancas in Pensacola. If your a big a fan of swamp fire as I am and you cant find it in the crestview/Niceville/Walton area I would make the drive to pick some up.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw that in some oddball place I was browsing in. Either Ace, Tractor Supply, Big Lots maybe Crestview Wholesale?. Bass Pro if you wanna battle traffic.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty sure Emerald Isle on 85 carries it, the old Destin Seafood.


----------



## jms11208 (Jun 10, 2012)

We found it at Willingham's in Valp. Thanks.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

OOPS...

Jim


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Swamp fire is old news... Get yalls some chackbay seasoning.


----------

